# Prayers for my wife...



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife was just diagnosed w/ Breast Cancer. I believe we caught it early. We have been making many trips in the last week to Memorial-Hermann at the Woodlands. We are aggressively attacking this ugly situation spiritually, physically, and mentally. Please pray for her, she is my rock and an unbelievable mother of our 6 yr old daughter. Thanks.
-Steve


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Prayers sent.My wife is going next friday to get tested for bladder cancer.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just want to also mention that my wife was diagnosed in April of 2002 with stage 3c breast cancer and she is doing well today, praise God. There are so many good treatments for breast cancer now and there are so many good drugs in the pipeline. My wife was treated at MD Anderson. If you can, get a second opinion from them (877-632-6789).


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way for you and your wife. My wife was diagnosed with Stage 2 Breast Cancer in Feb. and is now going through chemo. It hasn't been as bad as some folks predicted and she is doing well. If your wife needs to talk to someone going through it drop me a PM and we'll put them together. Some of the newbies come into the cancer center and are terrified but shocked when they see how normal we are (I was diagnosed with Stage 4 Colon Cancer in January) and how we still do everything we did before. Take care.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we pray for scwine's wife and ask you to guide the doctors in their treatment. We pray she will make a full recovery and never have to deal with this again. We pray for peace and comfort for her and the whole family. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up hang in there,GOD BLESS.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Steve,

As a cancer survivor myself, I know what you are going through. I will keep both of you in my prayers. May God richly bless and keep you both.


----------



## jacqui (Jun 4, 2009)

my prayers are with you during this trying time, My God Daughter & her mother are my *"SURVIVORS".........*her mother will turn "50" this year and she has just started collage last week.........she can beat this.......................keep the faith


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

My prayers to all. I will say i am a man of faith who has seen miracles happen prayer is very powerful open your heart to the lord and talk to him he knows what you all are going through ask him to heal your wife or any of your loved ones. I will get my church to pray for your wife many people have been healed through prayer and faith we have seen it at our church many times......


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Can you send me your wifes name so i can include her name in our church prayer to heal the sick. Thank You My name is Ruben Guerra


----------



## Baycat (Mar 1, 2010)

Dear scwine, prayers sent , in Jesus name we pray for your wife and daughter. She needs to know her mom will be OK


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Prayers sent for your wife and family. She's in the hands of good doctors but most of all she's in the hands of the Great Physician.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Consider it done.


----------

